# Forum > Allgemeine Foren > Auslandserfahrungen >  Kurzfristige Famulatur im Ausland

## PrinzessinAmygdala

Hallo ihr Lieben!

Leider ist mein Freisemester nicht ganz so gelaufen, wie ich es mir vorgestellt habe. Jetzt berlege ich wie ich die Zeit bis zum Sommersemester noch sinnvoll nutzen kann (sofern ich nicht einen erneuten Versuch in Sachen Doktorarbeit wage, aber das ist ein anderes Thema). 

Habt ihr Tipps, wo man im Ausland noch recht kurzfristig einen Famulaturplatz bekommt? Meine Pflichtfamulaturen hab ich schon alle weg, von daher mssen es auch nicht allzu strenge Bedingungen sein. 

Danke!

----------


## davo

Schweiz, sterreich... abseits der Metropolen garantiert kein Problem. In der Schweiz bekommt man Geld, genau wie in Vorarlberg. Einfach darauf achten, wie sich die Bezahlung zu den Unterkunftskosten verhlt. An den Vorarlberger Landeskrankenhusern (das grte ist das in Feldkirch) bekommt man z.B. fr vier Wochen €600 und die Unterkunft ist ab einer Famulaturdauer von vier Wochen kostenlos - und die Ausbildungsqualitt ist mit die hchste in sterreich. Muss man sich einfach nur erkundigen, welche Kliniken kurzfristig noch Unterknfte frei haben - das wird noch am ehesten der Flaschenhals.

----------

